# Check out this Groovy Tune



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Please review. Nice pop song with classical compositional elements. Strong hooks!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Please review. Nice pop song with classical compositional elements. Strong hooks!


Sort of like an updated _Chicago_. Will listen to more.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool song - thanks for the link.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Please review. Nice pop song with classical compositional elements. Strong hooks!


Good one Captain, thanks.


----------

